# Carrito que se mueva para todos lados



## enigma20964 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola a todos, alguien me podria ayudar con un proyecto q me gustaria llevar acabo, bueno para empezar el proyecto se trata de hacer un carrito que cuando yo lo active ( on ) se mueva hacia el frente y en cuando choque con algo, se desplace ya sea a la izquierda o a la derecha o hacia atras, eso no importa, lo que necesito es que lo siga haciendo cualquier tipo de movimiento cada vez que choque, y se detenga hasta que yo lo desactive, en si, necesito usar motor paso a paso y creo q alguna memoria, pero si alguien tiene una mejor idea pues lo tomare en cuenta, ojala y alguien me pueda ayudar tanto en el diseño como en el armado, les agracere mucho si me podrian incluir algun tipo de dibujo, diagrama etc. 

bueno pues les agradezco cualquier ayuda q me puedan brindar...


----------



## Padrino (Nov 27, 2008)

Uno muy sencillo, es básicamente un puente H:

http://members.tripod.com/robomaniac_2001/id120.htm

Se comporta como tú describes. Estero que te sirva


----------



## enigma20964 (Nov 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el link...!

parece ser que si es lo que necesito, ahora tengo otro problema, ojala y me puedas asesorar, lo que pasa es que no eh utilizado alguno de los materiales que pide, segun yo entiendo es esto:

- 2 small 1.5 Volts motors ----------------> Un motor paso a paso cualquier tipo? (puede ser de mayor voltaje)
- 2 small paperclips ------------------------> Clip pequeños
- 2 big paperclips --------------------------->Clips grandes
- 2 batteries AAA or AA --------------------> 2 pilas doble AA (puede ser una pila cuadrada?)
- 1 battery holder AAA or AA --------------> 1 posedor o contenedor de pilas
- 1  wooden pearl  (for the caster) ------> una rueda de madera (la puedo sustituir por una llanta?
- 1 meter of electric wire ------------------> alambre de cualquier numero?

En estos dos componentes es donde tengo problemas, no se bien que sean y como pedirlos 

- 2 Sub-mini lever SPDT switches --------> ?
 - 1 2 cm of heat shrink ---------------------> ?

Tambien tengo duda en como se realizan las conexiones, en que punto del motor se debe de conectar cada cable que se ve en la imagen, y si en las puntas del motor (donde gira) no lleba algun tipo de rueda para avanzar parte de la trasera o van asi solos...

De antemano te agradezco el q te hayas tomado la molestia de contestarme y pues espero q me puedas seguir asesorando, GRS..!


----------



## Unikfriend (Nov 28, 2008)

heat sink son disipadores de calor, pero puedes usar una pieza de aluminio y los pones en los reguladores o la parte que se caliente. mini lever switch son interruptores que se accionan al contacto, la idea es poner uno en cada lado del coche y cada vez que choque con algo se accione el interrruptor invertiendo la polaridad del motor. No se si sea necesario usar un motor de pasos, los motores
de directa son mas baratos y no tienes que programarlos, basta con que utilices el interruptor para cambiar la phase.  Espero que esto te sirva suerte.


----------



## Padrino (Nov 28, 2008)

Voy por partes (Como Jack the Ripper):

Los motores son de directa y el único requisito es que funcionen con un mínimo de 1.5V.

Los clips son para dar forma a antenas y la rueda loca de atrás. Como dices, puedes sustituirlo por una llantita, no hay problema, y para las antenas también ingeniártelas con otra cosa.

Las pilas no las puedes cambiar por una cuadrada. Si te fijas el cuerpo del robotito está montado sobre el portapilas, y se aprovecha interconexión del mismo para sacar un cable, de modo que tengas trabajando a cada motor con 1.5V.

Puedes usar alambre de cualquier tipo, el que usamos comunmente para el protoboard nos viene bien.

Los switches los pides como Lim Switch, búscalos en el catálogo de steren, o si tienes un mouse viego, de ahí los sacas.

El heat shrink (no sink), es el termofit famoso, es un aislante termoretráctil, también lo venden por metro y en diferentes calibres.

Mándme la imágen sobre la que tienes duda para ser más preciso en mi respuesta. Un saludo


----------



## enigma20964 (Nov 29, 2008)

ok, bueno pues aqui esta un poco mas explicado y en concreto sobre el proyecto que quiero realizar:

En si no es realizar el beetle, sino tomar lo que me sirve de ahi para realizar en si mi proyecto, bueno pues mi proyecto es hacer una aspiradora, pero que ande en un carrito, es decir que cuando yo la prenda ande "aspirando" y si choca con algo se mueva hacia otro lado y siga aspirando asi hasta que yo la desactive o la apague, ojala y ya con esto se puedan dar una mejor idea y me puedan super asesorar jeje. de antemano muchas grs....!

Les adjunto las imagenes de mas o menos como quiero el diseño del proyecto ya que el ventilador lo tome de una fuente.

grs...


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 29, 2008)

Aqui algo parecido.
Es un poco más limitado, ya que no es capaz de avanzar hacia cualquier lado así nomás sin doblar antes. Pero igual sirve mucho!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/configuracion-ruedas-doblar-mas-rapido-posible-90-a-15575/

Doblando, avanzando y retrocediendo llegas a cualquier parte sin ningún problema.
Saludos!


----------



## Padrino (Dic 2, 2008)

El diseño de ruedas que remite ELIUSM en su post me parece genial para la aplicación que buscas. Sólo piensa cómo colocar los bumpers (los sensores del beetle) de forma que tu robot cubra hasta la última esquinita antes de doblar a otro lado.

Te mando este video para que veas el desplazamiento que tiene este robotito:

YouTube - The Beetle robot  version 2 - Instructables BeetleBot v2

Espero te sirva.


----------



## enigma20964 (Dic 14, 2008)

Buen dia!

Bueno ps perdon por la tardanza, pero  me usente unos dias de esto de la electronica jeje
bueno pues quiero agradecer por la yuda que me brindaron, gracias a ELIUSM, Unikfriend, y especialmente a Padrino, que fue el que me dio mas seguimiento es este proyecto, bueno pues a todos muchas gracias...!

y felices fiestas...!

Que tengan un buen año nuevo...!

salu2


----------

